# Thelyn Ennor [WildStar] [Dominion]



## ThelynEnnor (29. November 2013)

Wilde Landstriche, brödelnde Teergruben und einsame Felsstrände sind erst der Anfang. Als Auserwählte der Eldan streitet Thelyn Ennor für das Dominion, als Mitglied des wohl mächtigsten Imperiums des Universums werden wir den Planeten Nexus mit aller Kraft erobern. Werde ein Teil unserer Kriegsmaschinerie und ziehe Seite an Seite mit uns in die Schlacht! 


Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: " *it's the way we play* "
Server: *Progenitor (PvP)*
Fraktion: *Dominion*
Memberanzahl: *120 [TE Community: 360] *
IRC: *#thelynennor* im Quakenet
Homepage: *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*


Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit WildStar nehmen wir nun unser 13. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können. 


*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere World-, European- und German-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den World-Firstkill in der Raid Instanz "Feste Dunoth" im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Außerdem feierte unser Star Trek Team mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit GameStar etablieren. Unser Rift-Team konnte bereits direkt nach dem Head-Start des Spiels große Erfolge in Form von mehreren Server-Firstkills feiern. Auch mit unserem Star Wars The Old Republic Team waren wir sehr erfolgreich, denn dort haben wir zahlreiche German-Firstkills sowie Server-Firstkills erreicht. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, GameStar, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides sowie Artikel. Bekannt sind wir auch für unsere Live-Raids auf verschiedenen Messebühnen, welche immer sehr viele Zuschauer anlocken. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*

*Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen MMO's, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines MMO's als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den MMO-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.

*WildStar Team*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Raid & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen in allen Bereichen von Wildstar vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen PvE die 20er und 40er Raids, später aber auch im Bereich PvP in den WarPlots und den weiteren uns gebotenen PvP Aktivitäten. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit in Wildstar unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können. Natürlich ist es unser oberstes Ziel die Verbannten von Nexus zu vertreiben und natürlich den Planeten zu erobern! Wir suchen deshalb loyale & erfahrene Krieger die Spaß am erfolgreichen Raiden und am PvP haben sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst.

*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Raid-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen MMO's niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden. 
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.

*Kommunikation*
Wir nutzen *Teamspeak* als VoiceTool, welches für alle Member Pflicht ist.
Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen. 
Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum, *IRC #thelynennor @quakenet* oder im *Teamspeak* kontaktieren.


Euer,
Thelyn Ennor WildStar-Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Dezember 2013)

wir haben heute einen Artikel zu Wildstar – Dein Weg zum richtigen Charakter veröffentlicht


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben heute einen Artikel zur Wildstar: Meuchler Klassenvorstellung veröffentlicht.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Dezember 2013)

Heute haben wir einen Artikel zur Wildstar: Klassenvorstellung Sanitäter veröffentlicht.

Seid dabei: Morgen, am Samstag den 07.12.2013, ab 13:30 Uhr 
Mini-ITX System für Gamer &#8211; Zusammenbau im Livestream bei Thelyn Ennor.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Dezember 2013)

Aktuell suchen wir noch alle Klassen, bewerbt euch jetzt und ihr habt noch die freie Auswahl.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Dezember 2013)

Die NDA wurde nun von Level 1-15 aufgehoben und es wird bei uns demnächst Livestreams dazu geben.
Behaltet unseren Livestream-Channel im Auge!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Dezember 2013)

Seid dabei: Morgen, am Samstag den 21.12.2013, ab 14:30 Uhr ITX System für Gamer – Zusammenbau im Livestream bei Thelyn Ennor.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Community,

ab Sonntag, den* 22.12.2013* - *07.01.2014* werden wir von Thelyn Ennor ein Neujahrs - Gewinnspiel starten und euch mit tollen Preisen aus einer Vielzahl an MMOs versorgen. Unter den Hammer kommen Sachen aus Planetside 2, AION, Rift, Star Wars: The Old Republic usw.
Als besonderes *Highlight* verlosen wir dieses Jahr 3 tolle "Gamerbundle" von unserem Sponsor der *"Raubtierbrause"*. Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!

 Mehr Infos dazu findet Ihr unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Dezember 2013)

Wir möchten nochmal auf obiges Gewinnspiel hinweisen.

Außerdem suchen wir weiterhin erfolgsorientierte, motivierte Mitspieler für unser WildStar-Team.

Weiterhin wünschen wir von Thelyn Ennor noch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2014.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Januar 2014)

Hi, 

Ich möchte kurz noch einmal darauf aufmerksam machen das wir weiterhin alle Klassen suchen!

Desweiteren wünscht Thelyn Ennor ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Januar 2014)

Die Gewinner unseres “Neujahr-Gewinnspiels 2014&#8243; stehen nun fest.
Zusätzlich haben wir heute einen Artikel zum Techpionier veröffentlicht.
Und wir suchen auch weiterhin aktive Spieler, um unsere Reihen für Wildstar zu verstärken.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Januar 2014)

Bei den Techpionieren wird es langsam eng, ansonsten suchen wir noch alle Klassen.
Ambitionierte Progress-Spieler suchen wir immer.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Januar 2014)

Wir suchen weiterhin erfolgsorientierte Mitspieler für unser Wildstar-Team.
Alle Klassen noch offen, besonders die Krieger werden gern gesehen


----------



## Fusioner (25. Januar 2014)

Suchen derzeit noch nach fÃ¤higen Mitstreitern

lg Fusi


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Februar 2014)

Wir suchen weiterhin erfolgsorientierte Mitspieler für unser Wildstar-Team.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Februar 2014)

Wir freuen uns Euch mitteilen zu können, dass unser Wildstar-Team auf 40 Mann angewachsen ist. Dennoch suchen wir weiterhin erfolgsorientierte Spieler!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Februar 2014)

*PlanetSide 2: Tactical Warfare by Thelyn Ennor*

Dieser self-made Trailer wird euch präsentiert von Thelyn Ennor Multigaming Guild since 2005.

In diesen Trailer zeigen wir Euch unser Thelyn Ennor Platoon welches zum Ruhme der Terran Republic in den Kampf gegen das New Conglomerate geschickt wird um zwei von den Ketzern zu Unrecht annektierten Stationen wieder zu Ehren der glorreichen Terran Republic in Besitz zunehmen. 
Wie man gut erkennen kann liegt uns sehr viel an koordiniertem Teamplay, welches unsere außerordentliche Qualität widerspiegelt. Nicht umsonst ist Thelyn Ennor auf dem Server Woodman das Platz 1 Outfit im Planetside Universe Ranking! Jeder der sich einem Platoon von Thelyn Ennor in den Weg stellt, wird die Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommen. Daher wünschen wir Euch viel Spaß mit diesem selbstgemachten Trailer.


*Video Link:* http://www.thelynennor.de/?p=30777


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Februar 2014)

Suchen weiterhin erfolgsorientierte Mitspieler für unser Wildstar-Team.

 Momentan noch alle Klassen offen, vor Allem die Techpioniere werden gern gesehen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Februar 2014)

Suchen weiterhin erfolgsorientierte Mitspieler für unser Wildstar-Team.

 Momentan noch alle Klassen offen, vor Allem die Techpioniere werden gern gesehen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. März 2014)

Suchen weiterhin erfolgsorientierte Mitspieler für unser Wildstar-Team.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. März 2014)

Es hat sich einiges getan beim Wildstar! "Thelyn Ennor" informiert euch natürlich ausführlich auf unserer Homepage darüber, dort bekommt Ihr alles wichtige zu lesen. Desweiteren gelangt Ihr dort auch zu unserem "Thelyn Ennor Stream" und könnt euch erste Eindrücke verschaffen wie es im Universum vom Wildstar so abgeht.

 Desweiteren suchen wir noch immer aktive Mitstreiter für das Dominion!


----------



## ZaZiiZu (7. April 2014)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Push^^

Die Beta besteht noch aus mindestens. 2 Beta-Wochenenden + einer "Open Beta", zu welcher aber nicht viele Infos rumschwirren.
Wir werden versuchen das Beste aus dieser limitierten Zeit zu machen und vor dem Release noch einen Raid aufbauen. Es sind noch eine Hand voll Slots zu vergeben, bei Interesse oder sonstigen Fragen im offiziellen Wildstar-Forum melden.
Hier der Link zu unserem Rekrutierungsthread in diesem: https://forums.wildstar-online.com/forums/index.php?/topic/27145-dominion-thelyn-ennor-pveprogress-pvp/

Selbstverständlich suchen wir weiterhin nach Membern.

MfG
ZaZii - Leader des Wildstar-Teams von [TE]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. April 2014)

Heyho, wir suchen nochimmer Member für den Kader!

 Insbesondere Techpioniere, alles andere ist auch herzlich wilkommen. (Warrior-Tanks selektiv.)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. April 2014)

*Bonuswochenende!*







> Scooter, on 22 Apr 2014 - 7:31 PM, said:Hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...







​

falls ihr gefallen am spiel findet: Meldet euch! wir suchen noch leute!




schönes wochenende euch und fröhliches zocken!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Mai 2014)

Heyho, Wünsch euch ein schönes (letztes?) "closed" Beta Wochenende!

Schaut rein, macht auf jeden fall Spaß! Und wenn ihr Leute zum gemeinsam zocken sucht:
>>Wir nehmen noch Leute!
besonders Techpioniere (dps/tank) sind gefragt!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Mai 2014)

[font="Courier New, monospace"]*Open Betawochenende läuft!*[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]

Viel spaß euch beim zocken![/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Und das in ner guten Gruppe umsomehr fun macht bewerbt euch![/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Wir suchen noch Leute, besonders Techpioniere![/font]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Mai 2014)

Wir wachsen!

Noch ist alles offen!
Aber wer weiß wann wir Klassenbeschränkungen einführn müssen.....

also: Bewerbt euch solangs noch geht! Besonders gefragt Techpioniere!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Mai 2014)

Wir wachsen weiter!

 Schon über 40 Member sind bereit und heiß los zu legen.

 Seid auch Ihr dabei! Bewerbt euch solange es noch geht.

 Momentan nach wie vor keine Einschränkungen! Doch wer weiß wie lange es noch so bleibt.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Mai 2014)

Schließt euch uns an wenn Wildstar in 3 Tagen, 21 Stunden und 06 Minuten startet.

50 Member sind bereit, Levelgruppen werden gebildet, Strategien zum Levln werden ausgetauscht.
Ihr wollt mit durchstarten? Dann bewerbt euch!

Alles, was ihr zum Thema Headstart wissen solltet, findet ihr hier!

Schaut vorbei es lohnt sich!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Mai 2014)

Heeey,

die Serverliste wurde veröffentlicht und nach einer hitzigen Diskussion konnten wir uns für einen der krass vielen PvP-Server entscheiden:

Progenitor (DE-PvP)

Nur noch 56 Stunden !!!11
Sehen uns auf Nexus


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juni 2014)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wir wachsen weiter.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Schon über 70 Member machen den Nexus unsicher.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Seid auch Ihr dabei! Bewerbt euch solange es noch geht.[/font]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Juni 2014)

Kleiner Push:
Wir sind nun bei knapp über 100 Membern - daran wird es bei den Raids also nicht scheitern.
Einen Aufnahmestopp gibt es vorerst aber noch nicht. Größerer Memberpool = mehr von den "besseren" Spielern. 
Außerdem kann man jederzeit einen zweiten 40er Raid aufmachen, so ist es ja nicht^^


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Juni 2014)

Die Raids gehen los und dererste Boss liegt auch schon - German First!


Wir Suchen weiterhin kompetente, fähige und motivierte Member für unser Team.

Schaut also bei uns vorbei!

(und denkt an den ersten Eindruck, für den gibt es keine zweite Chance)


----------



## ZaZiiZu (29. Juni 2014)

UP!^^

Suchen weiterhin geskillte/kompetente und motivierte Member für unser Team.

bei Interesse könnt ihr euch in unserem Bewerbungsforum melden


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Juli 2014)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach ambitionierten Mitstreitern!


----------

